
2015 State of Clojure community survey - dgellow
http://blog.cognitect.com/blog/2015-clojure-community-survey
======
venantius
The results from these are always really fascinating and I think if you look
at the past few years you can really see a lot of momentum behind the
language. I'm excited to see the results of this year's survey, particularly
with an eye to Clojure as a mature piece of technology and to what the
community perceives the current state of ClojureScript to be.

